# NAS-Synology DS213j Volume erweitern...



## Chay01 (14. April 2015)

Hallo, 
Ich hab hier bei mir zuhause ein NAS von der Firma Synology, wo zurzeit eine 2 TB-Festplatte drinne ist, nun ist die aber leider fast voll und ich habe mir eine neue 3 TB-Festplatte gekauft.
Diese habe ich auch schon eingebaut und der NAS hat sie auch gefunden und eine konsistenzprüfung durchgeführt (hat rund 3 stunden gedauert). 
Nun wollte ich heute die neuen 3 TB, dem vorhanden Volumen (mit 2TB) hinzufügen, musste aber fest stellen, das dies nicht geht, da die Einstellung (Verwalten, im Speicher Manager) ausgegraut bzw. nicht anklickbar ist. 
Ausserdem wird weiter angezeigt das Volume 1 fast voll ist. 
Nun wollte ich mal fragen, hab irgendwas damals bei Einrichtung des NAS falsch gemacht ?
Eigentlich wollte ich das NAS nur als eine große "Festplatte" benutzen, wo ich jeden Daten-Müll drauf speichern kann 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, danke!


----------



## razer1993 (24. April 2015)

Die Synology steht auf RAID SHR.
Im SHR Modus stellt das NAS sicher das immer eine Platte als Redundanz (Sicherung) vorhanden ist.
Das heißt sie hat deine Beiden platten in ein RAID 1 (Spiegelung) geschaltet und das restliche 1TB von der 3TB Platten kann nicht verwendet werden.
Wenn du deine 2TB Platte ersetzt wird das RAID auf 3 TB erweitert. Du wirst nur mit JBOD alle 5TB Nutzen können.
Mit einem RAID 0 wären zumindest 4 TB möglich. (NICHT ZU EMPFEHLEN!!!) Wenn bei einem RAID 0 eine Platte ausfällt ist alles weg.

Hier steht alles zum SHR von Synology auch nochmal erklärt. https://www.synology.com/de-de/knowledgebase/tutorials/492

Du solltest dich in die Thematik RAID mal einlesen dann wird dir eig alles sehr schnell klar warum die NAS so reagiert.

Gruß


----------

